# European Health Card renewal



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Just renewed our European Health Cards over the phone and although they do not expire until October 2010 you can renew up to six months before they expire. Lots are due to expire this year and it seems like lots of travel insurance policies require you to have one as part of your contract with them (always read the small print on Insurance).


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

*Thanks for the reminder*

Thanks for reminding me about this. Your message prompted me to check ours and they run out in a few months so I've just renewed them online.
It's very easy to do this - just follow the link to the renewal form from the FAQ page:
https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/frequentlyAsked.do

Bill


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*EHIC renewal*

Bill,

That's useful - thanks.

Ray


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks OP

I had not appreciated that they run out. Mine is 3 months out of date, so just renewed on-line thanks to link provided above.

Geoff


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, just done ours too.

I wouldn't have even thought to check that, so thanks from us too!

Lorna


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hope none of you need to use them as each country treats them slightly different. 

I can only speak of the German Health service which runs on several different insurance providers. I was advised to visit one of these insurance offices prior to seeking treatment, I went to AXA PPP. They entered me onto their National database and then issued some paperwork to take to the doctors. He accepted that and no payment was necessary. I am assured that the database covers all of Germany. Very good service if you know the route to go.

It would be very helpful if anyone who has used other countries system could post any tips that could help others. That's what this forum is best at, helping each other.


----------

